# Quanti anni



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Prendo spunto da altre discussioni

Quanti anni in meno o in più vi danno 

Viso ~ 
Corpo ~


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

l'anno scorso parlavo con un ragazzo giovane e lui mi si rivolgeva come se fossi sua coetanea, infatti alla fine mi disse "ma tu avrai 2 o 3 anni più di me" mi aveva tolto 10 anni di botto, a parte lui mediamente 5 o 6 anni me li tolgono tutti


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'anno scorso parlavo con un ragazzo giovane e lui mi si rivolgeva come se fossi sua coetanea, infatti alla fine mi disse "ma tu avrai 2 o 3 anni più di me" mi aveva tolto 10 anni di botto, a parte lui mediamente 5 o 6 anni me li tolgono tutti


Se poi diamo una occhiata al seno .... una bambina


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'anno scorso parlavo con un ragazzo giovane e lui mi si rivolgeva come se fossi sua coetanea, infatti alla fine mi disse "ma tu avrai 2 o 3 anni più di me" mi aveva tolto 10 anni di botto, a parte lui mediamente 5 o 6 anni me li tolgono tutti


...e da lì che sei diventata frigida?


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e da lì che sei diventata frigida?


no ci sono nata 


Nono ha detto:


> Se poi diamo una occhiata al seno .... una bambina


dici che è per le forme acerbe?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Già risposto in post passati...
Ne dimostro un pezzo meno...
Vuoi perché col capello corto colorato vuoi perché sempre vestita sportiva vuoi perché cmq sono in forma ...
Basta mi fermo .. altrimenti finisco che scrivo che sono stra figa


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no ci sono nata
> 
> dici che è per le forme acerbe?




Il fascino della Lolita


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Già risposto in post passati...
> Ne dimostro un pezzo meno...
> Vuoi perché col capello corto colorato vuoi perché sempre vestita sportiva vuoi perché cmq sono in forma ...
> Basta mi fermo .. altrimenti finisco che scrivo che sono stra figa


Praticamente...l'hai scritto


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Già risposto in post passati...
> Ne dimostro un pezzo meno...
> Vuoi perché col capello corto colorato vuoi perché sempre vestita sportiva vuoi perché cmq sono in forma ...
> Basta mi fermo .. altrimenti finisco che scrivo che sono stra figa


io penso che me ne diano meno perché ho il culo di non avere rughe, a parte una di espressione tra le sopracciglia, che è peggiorata da quando brontolo mia figlia      oppure non è vero niente e me lo dicono solo per gentilezza


Nono ha detto:


> Il fascino della Lolita


'nzomma...


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da altre discussioni
> 
> Quanti anni in meno o in più vi danno
> 
> ...


Di solito 25. In generale corpo/viso.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fascino della Lolita


Non rubatemi l’immagine.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho sempre dimostrato meno della mia età... ora vedo anche che quando la dichiaro, qualcuno (anzi, qualcuna) ci resta male... 
Ma io che ci posso fare?


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Fin’ora nessuna dimostra di più.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Io 66 con barba incolta  e capelli lunghi 67 quando lei mi convince a sistemarmi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Praticamente...l'hai scritto


Ma va...

È che il capello corto e un paio di jeans svecchiano parecchio...
E anch'io al momento ho zero rughe...se non di espressione...


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma va...
> 
> È che il capello corto e un paio di jeans svecchiano parecchio...
> E anch'io al momento ho zero rughe...se non di espressione...


Quindi ..... strafiga


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi ..... strafiga


Assolutamente no ..
Poi dopo lo spavento che ho appena preso..
Sono invecchiata di 10 anni...


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no ..
> Poi dopo lo spavento che ho appena preso..
> Sono invecchiata di 10 anni...


Bravagiulia65 .... siamo quasi coetanei


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Un bel po' meno...infatti sempre avuto uomini più piccoli di me...mio marito ha 5 anni meno, il mio ex amante 2 in meno...


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Un bel po' meno...infatti sempre avuto uomini più piccoli di me...mio marito ha 5 anni meno, il mio ex amante 2 in meno...


Quello anch'io.... ma parecchi di meno


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Un bel po' meno...infatti sempre avuto uomini più piccoli di me...mio marito ha 5 anni meno, il mio ex amante 2 in meno...


Io invece coetanei o più grandi
L’uomo più giovane non mi attira per niente


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono la donna in genere è più piccola...te considera che quando mi sono messa con mio marito io ne avevo 26 e lui 21...la gente un po' storceva il naso...fisicamente tutt'ora la differenza non si nota, sembra più grande lui, ma  all'inizio chi sapeva non vedeva bene la cosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bravagiulia65 .... siamo quasi coetanei


Esattamente


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non rubatemi l’immagine.


Ocio che ti stanno levando la corona


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono la donna in genere è più piccola...te considera che quando mi sono messa con mio marito io ne avevo 26 e lui 21...la gente un po' storceva il naso...fisicamente tutt'ora la differenza non si nota, sembra più grande lui, ma  all'inizio chi sapeva non vedeva bene la cosa.


No perché? Mia mamma ha 3 anni più di mio babbo e si sono sposati nel ‘78… non è mai importato niente a nessuno, la mia collega ha 5 anni più dell’ex marito e anche li nessuno ha mai avuto. Ue te da ridire


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nono la donna in genere è più piccola...te considera che quando mi sono messa con mio marito io ne avevo 26 e lui 21...la gente un po' storceva il naso...fisicamente tutt'ora la differenza non si nota, sembra più grande lui, ma  all'inizio chi sapeva non vedeva bene la cosa.


Ovvio che solitamente la donna è più piccola. Dicevo che molte delle mie storie e soprattutto quelle durature, come minimo ci passavano 10 anni. Ma proprio come minimo


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho sempre dimostrato meno della mia età... ora vedo anche che quando la dichiaro, qualcuno (anzi, qualcuna) ci resta male...
> Ma io che ci posso fare?


Però vedi, anche tu.
Perché fai rimanere male le persone???


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No perché? Mia mamma ha 3 anni più di mio babbo e si sono sposati nel ‘78… non è mai importato niente a nessuno, la mia collega ha 5 anni più dell’ex marito e anche li nessuno ha mai avuto. Ue te da ridire


Più che ridire mi dicevano un po' tutti che probabilmente era troppo piccolo per pensare di farci una storia seria...per assurdo penso che la nostra storia sia andata avanti proprio perché nessuno dei due si aspettava tanto dalla relazione...andavamo giorno per giorno.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da altre discussioni
> 
> Quanti anni in meno o in più vi danno
> 
> ...


8 di meno mediamente. Ma penso sia cosa molto diffusa.. In generale si è migliori di omologhi di 50 anni fa. Quando ero piccolo quelli della mia età erano molto più vecchi di me ora


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

non so se ne dimostro meno ma mi scambiano sempre per la sorella di mia figlia… ogni volta devo dimostrare che è mia figlia e non mia sorella… da quando ho perso peso la cosa si è accentuata, dal tabaccaio devo mostrare il documento


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> 8 di meno mediamente. Ma penso sia cosa molto diffusa.. In generale si è migliori di omologhi di 50 anni fa. Quando ero piccolo quelli della mia età erano molto più vecchi di me ora


Certamente s'invecchia meglio.
Ma credo anche che la nostra autopercezione estetica sia drogata dall'età che ci si sente dentro.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> non so se ne dimostro meno ma mi scambiano sempre per la sorella di mia figlia… ogni volta devo dimostrare che è mia figlia e non mia sorella… da quando ho perso peso la cosa si è accentuata, dal tabaccaio devo mostrare il documento


Anch'io quando vado a ritirare la pensione


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Più che ridire mi dicevano un po' tutti che probabilmente era troppo piccolo per pensare di farci una storia seria...per assurdo penso che la nostra storia sia andata avanti proprio perché nessuno dei due si aspettava tanto dalla relazione...andavamo giorno per giorno.


Ma perché la gente deve farsi i fatti propri ogni tanto… anche quando mia sorella si mise col marito aveva 19 anni e mezzo e lui 32… e per tutti lui si voleva solo divertire


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> non so se ne dimostro meno ma mi scambiano sempre per la sorella di mia figlia… ogni volta devo dimostrare che è mia figlia e non mia sorella… da quando ho perso peso la cosa si è accentuata, dal tabaccaio devo mostrare il documento


Ma tu sei giovane


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché la gente deve farsi i fatti propri ogni tanto… anche quando mia sorella si mise col marito aveva 19 anni e mezzo e lui 32… e per tutti lui si voleva solo divertire


Fa niente...me ne sono sempre sbattuta...che poi se uno sbaglia sempre bene farlo con il proprio cervello!!!


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fa niente...me ne sono sempre sbattuta...che poi se uno sbaglia sempre bene farlo con il proprio cervello!!!


Ma hai fatto strabene


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anch'io quando vado a ritirare la pensione


Allora non sei nono sei nonno


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Però vedi, anche tu.
> Perché fai rimanere male le persone???


Perché loro magari dimostrano di più...


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché loro magari dimostrano di più...


Io ho un’amica mia coetanea, che anche lei sembra più piccola, con la quale ci scambiamo foto di altre coetanee o più giovani che invece sembrano parecchio più vecchie  siamo due persone  pessime


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho un’amica mia coetanea, che anche lei sembra più piccola, con la quale ci scambiamo foto di altre coetanee o più giovani che invece sembrano parecchio più vecchie  siamo due persone  pessime


Kattivissime!!!


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Allora non sei nono sei nonno


Si sai, mi è calaya la vista e mi son perso una enne


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Perché loro magari dimostrano di più...


Devi mentire!!!!!!!!


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Kattivissime!!!


Soprattutto quando vedi quella che a 20 anni faceva la figa e magari ti squadrava dall’alto in basso non considerandoti alla sua  altezza 
E la vedi ora sfatta e rugosa


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando vedi quella che a 20 anni faceva la figa e magari ti squadrava dall’alto in basso non considerandoti alla sua  altezza
> E la vedi ora sfatta e rugosa


Esatto!


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Devi mentire!!!!!!!!


Io dico sempre 10 anni meno di quelli che dimostrano


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Omicron comunque tra donne siamo tremende!!! Mi diverto quando sono in spog





omicron ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando vedi quella che a 20 anni faceva la figa e magari ti squadrava dall’alto in basso non considerandoti alla sua  altezza
> E la vedi ora sfatta e rugosa


Queste sono soddisfazioni!!!!...noi donne come siamo tremende


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho fatto casino con i messaggi


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Omicron volevo dirti che mi diverto un sacco nello spogliatoio della piscina, quando facciamo la doccia, a vedere come ci guardiamo di sottecchi...tutte a cercare il difetto delle altre


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron comunque tra donne siamo tremende!!! Mi diverto quando sono in spog
> 
> Queste sono soddisfazioni!!!!...noi donne come siamo tremende





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ho fatto casino con i messaggi


Tranquilla 
Comunque si son soddisfazione anche quando le trovi in giro e fanno finta di non vederti o salutano da lontano e scappano  che goduria

poi ci sono anche quelle Che invece Stanno meglio di me eh


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron volevo dirti che mi diverto un sacco nello spogliatoio della piscina, quando facciamo la doccia, a vedere come ci guardiamo di sottecchi...tutte a cercare il difetto delle altre


Quando andavo in palestra c’era una ragazza che avrebbe dovuto girare nuda, perché stava meglio nuda che vestita   Aveva un fisico… eppure vestita non rendeva affatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando vedi quella che a 20 anni faceva la figa e magari ti squadrava dall’alto in basso non considerandoti alla sua  altezza
> E la vedi ora sfatta e rugosa


Miii...io ne ho un paio di conoscenti così...da ragazze delle fighe da paura... già 15 anni fa dimostravano almeno 20 anni in più 
Una goduria cosmica


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

E come diventiamo affettuose pur di costringerle a salutarci per farci vedere da vicino


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Miii...io ne ho un paio di conoscenti così...da ragazze delle fighe da paura... già 15 anni fa dimostravano almeno 20 anni in più
> Una goduria cosmica


Mammamia quanto siamo perfide


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando andavo in palestra c’era una ragazza che avrebbe dovuto girare nuda, perché stava meglio nuda che vestita   Aveva un fisico… eppure vestita non rendeva affatto


Vero!!! L'ho notato anche io!!! Ci sono delle ragazze che vestite non rendono proprio , altre che invece vestite sembrano strafighe e spogliate  lasciano molto a desiderare...


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho un’amica mia coetanea, che anche lei sembra più piccola, con la quale ci scambiamo foto di altre coetanee o più giovani che invece sembrano parecchio più vecchie  siamo due persone  pessime


No dai siete donne, ci sta! Lo facciamo tutte


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero!!! L'ho notato anche io!!! Ci sono delle ragazze che vestite non rendono proprio , altre che invece vestite sembrano strafighe e spogliate  lasciano molto a desiderare...


Chissà… vedevo sempre una ragazza alla stazione, con i jean una gnocca da paura 
Con la minigonna una qualsiasi


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si sai, mi è calaya la vista e mi son perso una enne


L’importante è che ti è calata solo quella e non altro


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> No dai siete donne, ci sta! Lo facciamo tutte


Anche tu mandi gli screenshot su whatsapp con scritto “indovina quanti anni ha questa?”  mi consolo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Più che altro sembrate bisognose della conferma che anche le altre hanno difetti.


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro sembrate bisognose della conferma che anche le altre hanno difetti.


Eccallà! Sarai l’unica donna al mondo a non aver mai detto “guarda quella sembra mia nonna”…


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta dimmi che te non ti sei mai confrontata con la fisicità di altre donne....


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche tu mandi gli screenshot su whatsapp con scritto “indovina quanti anni ha questa?”  mi consolo


Massiiiii te l’ho detto siamo donne… c’è chi lo fa e chi mente


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma va...
> 
> È che il capello corto e un paio di jeans svecchiano parecchio...
> E anch'io al momento ho zero rughe...se non di espressione...


Mia nonna diceva...dieyro al liceo, davanti al Museo 
Non ti offendere ricordo un'amica che sosteneva la stessa cosa, purtroppo abiti troppo giovanili per l'età. 
Giovanile certo ma non con 20 anni meno


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> L’importante è che ti è calata solo quella e non altro


No, la vista è stata l'ultima cosa a calare


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, la vista è stata l'ultima cosa a calare


Ahahhahahahha ci sto credendo


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vestite sembrano strafighe e spogliate lasciano molto a desiderare...


eh si..belle fregature...che ti arrivano quando poi è difficile fare retromarcia.

un vaffanculo speciale ai reggiseni ipertecnologici frutto di studio di qualche team di ing che li progettano come i ponti a doppia campata.
Tempo fa, una se lo leva e praticamente le tette, più che uscire fuori, si srotolano come quelle tendine economiche di bambù che trovi nelle case delle vacanze..per capirci, tipo:


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mia nonna diceva...dieyro al liceo, davanti al Museo
> Non ti offendere ricordo un'amica che sosteneva la stessa cosa, purtroppo abiti troppo giovanili per l'età.
> Giovanile certo ma non con 20 anni meno


No tranquilla...
Mi vesto sportiva ma non da mentecatta
Il detto lo conosco benissimo...ma a me al momento...non si applica proprio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eccallà! Sarai l’unica donna al mondo a non aver mai detto “guarda quella sembra mia nonna”…


Ma ti pare che non l’ho fatto?
Ognuna ha le sue debolezze.
Però più che altro è stupore nei confronti di personaggi famosi invecchiati precocemente, donne o uomini.
Invece nei confronti di ragazze e donne conosciute non ricordo di aver fatto confronti. Posso anche avere vuoti di memoria.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh si..belle fregature...che ti arrivano quando poi è difficile fare retromarcia.
> 
> un vaffanculo speciale ai reggiseni ipertecnologici frutto di studio di qualche team di ing che li progettano come i ponti a doppia campata.
> Tempo fa, una se lo leva e praticamente le tette, più che uscire fuori, si srotolano come quelle tendine economiche di bambù che trovi nelle case delle vacanze..per capirci, tipo:
> View attachment 10011


Io ho la seconda...tempo fa mi sono provata un reggiseno che sembra mi sia venuta un quarta!!!...sai che effettivamente ho pensato alla delusione che può provare un uomo??!!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh si..belle fregature...che ti arrivano quando poi è difficile fare retromarcia.
> 
> un vaffanculo speciale ai reggiseni ipertecnologici frutto di studio di qualche team di ing che li progettano come i ponti a doppia campata.
> Tempo fa, una se lo leva e praticamente le tette, più che uscire fuori, si srotolano come quelle tendine economiche di bambù che trovi nelle case delle vacanze..per capirci, tipo:
> View attachment 10011


Ma pensa al viagra tuo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho avuto mio figlio in età avanzata.
Più di una volta mi è capitato di essere scambiata per la NONNA.
Quindi immagino che un 4-5 anni in più mi siano stati appioppati svariate volte


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho la seconda...tempo fa mi sono provata un reggiseno che sembra mi sia venuta un quarta!!!...sai che effettivamente ho pensato alla delusione che può provare un uomo??!!!


Non sono più in vendita quelli “all’olio“. Ricordo in un camerino una ragazza che urlava al miracolo 
Troppo simpatica!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No tranquilla...
> Mi vesto sportiva ma non da mentecatta
> Il detto lo conosco benissimo...ma a me al momento...non si applica proprio


Ottimo! Ma te lo dicono o lo hai trattato tu come conclusione perché ti piaci?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa al viagra tuo.


in effetti hai ragione
con tette del genere un aiutino chimico ci vuole


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho avuto mio figlio in età avanzata.
> Più di una volta mi è capitato di essere scambiata per la NONNA.
> Quindi immagino che un 4-5 anni in più mi siano stati appioppati svariate volte


Ma chi? Un cieco?


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahha ci sto credendo


Che ti ridi????


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione
> con tette del genere un aiutino chimico ci vuole


Sempre problema tuo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono più in vendita quelli “all’olio“. Ricordo in un camerino una ragazza che urlava al miracolo
> Troppo simpatica!


No ma veramente!!!!...nel momento che l'ho indossato non riuscivo a smettere di fissarmi nello specchio...per me un miracolo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No ma veramente!!!!...nel momento che l'ho indossato non riuscivo a smettere di fissarmi nello specchio...per me un miracolo!!!


Allora eri tu?


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi? Un cieco?


Nono. Svariati bambini, tanto per iniziare. Del tipo "ah, ma non sei la sua nonna (riferendosi a mio figlio)?" E quelli mica mentono. E ci vedono pure bene


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Credo di dimostrare tutti i miei anni. Forse anche qualcuno (pochi) in più 
Continua a non essere un problema. Forse dovrebbe esserlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho la seconda...tempo fa mi sono provata un reggiseno che sembra mi sia venuta un quarta!!!...sai che effettivamente ho pensato alla delusione che può provare un uomo??!!!


Io ne ho provato uno e siamo scoppiate a ridere avevo  due cose enormi in gola. 
Grottesco


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora eri tu?


Se l'hai vista portare fuori di forza dal camerino visto che ero ipnotizzata si


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono. Svariati bambini, tanto per iniziare. Del tipo "ah, ma non sei la sua nonna (riferendosi a mio figlio)?" E quelli mica mentono. E ci vedono pure bene


Anche la mia amica che ha avuto il figlio a 46 anni al parco pensano sia la nonna tanto che ormai capita che non smentisca chi lo afferma


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono. Svariati bambini, tanto per iniziare. Del tipo "ah, ma non sei la sua nonna (riferendosi a mio figlio)?" E quelli mica mentono. E ci vedono pure bene


Ah beh i bambini... ma i bambini non sanno dare gli anni. Oltre a non padroneggiare ancora i numeri, guardano particolari per noi non primari.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se l'hai vista portare fuori di forza dal camerino visto che ero ipnotizzata si


Ero in corso Buenos Aires a Milano e la ragazza tettepriva era una gnocca spaziale.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Massiiiii te l’ho detto siamo donne… c’è chi lo fa e chi mente


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ne ho provato uno e siamo scoppiate a ridere avevo  due cose enormi in gola.
> Grottesco


Non l'ho acquistato perché altrimenti ci avrei fatto anche la doccia!!! Non me lo sarei mai tolto


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho avuto mio figlio in età avanzata.
> Più di una volta mi è capitato di essere scambiata per la NONNA.
> Quindi immagino che un 4-5 anni in più mi siano stati appioppati svariate volte


pure se mi sembra così io non lo dico mai e cerco di capirlo se non lo dice la persona.
La figuraccia è sempre dietro l'angolo.

L'ho imparato sulla mia pelle quando molti anni fa chiesi di che mese fosse alla compagna di un mio amico.
Imbarazzo totale quando mi disse che era solo ingrassata.
Volevo scomparire


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche la mia amica che ha avuto il figlio a 46 anni al parco pensano sia la nonna tanto che ormai capita che non smentisca chi lo afferma


Potrei in effetti essere la nonna di mio figlio, anagraficamente parlando, e senza nemmeno stare a tirare in ballo gravidanze a 16 anni o giù di lì


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Meno , di recente una di 52 anni mi ha  detto ti credevo più giovane di me. 
Ho fatto la ruota come un pavone


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ottimo! Ma te lo dicono o lo hai trattato tu come conclusione perché ti piaci?


Me lo dicono...
E onestamente gli occhi li ho...
Ammetto di non essere la super figa che fa voltare la folla al passaggio...
Ma per la mia età sono messa bene ..
C è poco da dire ..
Ma è una questione di genetica ...sua dalla parte di mio papà che di mia mamma tutti hanno sempre portato benissimo l età...
Mia madre dopo 10 anni quasi di chemioterapia ininterrotta per farti un esempio aveva cmq un viso con zero rughe...ti assicuro che quando diceva a qualcuno che era sotto chemio non ci credevano...
La farmacista anni fa le chiese perché la conosceva quale tipo di crema viso usasse visto il viso curato che aveva...e l età avanzata...

E aveva un energia fisica da fare invidia...


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> eh si..belle fregature...che ti arrivano quando poi è difficile fare retromarcia.
> 
> un vaffanculo speciale ai reggiseni ipertecnologici frutto di studio di qualche team di ing che li progettano come i ponti a doppia campata.
> Tempo fa, una se lo leva e praticamente le tette, più che uscire fuori, si srotolano come quelle tendine economiche di bambù che trovi nelle case delle vacanze..per capirci, tipo:
> View attachment 10011


 non mi toccare i segreti della sartoria


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche la mia amica che ha avuto il figlio a 46 anni al parco pensano sia la nonna tanto che ormai capita che non smentisca chi lo afferma


Beh 46 sono tantini. Ma non è il caso di Foglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pure se mi sembra così io non lo dico mai e cerco di capirlo se non lo dice la persona.
> La figuraccia è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> 
> L'ho imparato sulla mia pelle quando molti anni fa chiesi di che mese fosse alla compagna di un mio amico.
> ...


E vabbè, cosa ti è venuto in mente


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No ma veramente!!!!...nel momento che l'ho indossato non riuscivo a smettere di fissarmi nello specchio...per me un miracolo!!!


Concordo
Santa imbottitura


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero in corso Buenos Aires a Milano e la ragazza tettepriva era una gnocca spaziale.


Sono una gnocca spaziale ma non sono di Milano!!! Quindi era una lesionata mentale come me


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Meno , di recente una di 52 anni mi ha  detto ti credevo più giovane di me.
> Ho fatto la ruota come un pavone


è proprio vero
le 52enni sono le più perfide


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pure se mi sembra così io non lo dico mai e cerco di capirlo se non lo dice la persona.
> La figuraccia è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> 
> L'ho imparato sulla mia pelle quando molti anni fa chiesi di che mese fosse alla compagna di un mio amico.
> ...


Queste cose non si chiedono mai


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pure se mi sembra così io non lo dico mai e cerco di capirlo se non lo dice la persona.
> La figuraccia è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> 
> L'ho imparato sulla mia pelle quando molti anni fa chiesi di che mese fosse alla compagna di un mio amico.
> ...


Be lei secondo si deve essere divertita parecchio nel vedere la tua faccia


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vabbè, cosa ti è venuto in mente


ma che ne so....una frase detta senza pensare alle conseguenze... 
sembrava una cosa carina da chiedere visto il pancione

forse era meglio se le avessi chiesto una ricetta....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono una gnocca spaziale ma non sono di Milano!!! Quindi era una lesionata mentale come me


Avresti dovuto dire che eri tu!
Te l’ho servita su un vassoio d’argento!


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh 46 sono tantini. Ma non è il caso di Foglia.


L'ho avuto a 38. E' in effetti un'età in cui anche essere nonna (per quanto giovanissima) ci può stare. Tra nonna sia pure giovanissima e mamma anziana, diverse volte l'opzione è stata la prima   
però il vincitore in assoluto rimane il mio famoso vecchietto 80enne col cane: il quale ricordava un programma degli anni 60, e ad un certo punto mi disse: "te sarai stata una bambina"


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è proprio vero
> le 52enni sono le più perfide


Eeeh, secondo me si è mangiata la lingua appena me lo ha detto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ho avuto a 38. E' in effetti un'età in cui anche essere nonna (per quanto giovanissima) ci può stare. Tra nonna sia pure giovanissima e mamma anziana, diverse volte l'opzione è stata la prima
> però il vincitore in assoluto rimane il mio famoso vecchietto 80enne col cane: il quale ricordava un programma degli anni 60, e ad un certo punto mi disse: "te sarai stata una bambina"


Problemi matematici


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ho avuto a 38. E' in effetti un'età in cui anche essere nonna (per quanto giovanissima) ci può stare. Tra nonna sia pure giovanissima e mamma anziana, diverse volte l'opzione è stata la prima
> però il vincitore in assoluto rimane il mio famoso vecchietto 80enne col cane: il quale ricordava un programma degli anni 60, e ad un certo punto mi disse: "te sarai stata una bambina"


Io ho avuto mia figlia a 35 anni, mica tanti meno a te


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be lei secondo si deve essere divertita parecchio nel vedere la tua faccia


non credo abbia potuto vedermela.
non ho avuto il coraggio di guardarla in faccia per tutta la serata.
volevo solo scavare una buca...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo abbia potuto vedermela.
> non ho avuto il coraggio di guardarla in faccia per tutta la serata.
> volevo solo scavare una buca...


Io al suo posto avrei riso ore mettendoti ancora di più in imbarazzo


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Un bel po' meno...infatti sempre avuto uomini più piccoli di me...mio marito ha 5 anni meno, il mio ex amante 2 in meno...


Io di fianco ai miei ex sembravo loro figlia.


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho avuto mia figlia a 35 anni, mica tanti meno a te


Non so che dire.... diversi bimbi mi hanno detto "ma tu sei la mamma"?   

Poi mi è anche capitato di venire fischiata da un gruppo di ragazzetti (che avrebbero potuto tranquillamente essere figli miei), mentre ero in giro in bici. Lì comunque son davvero problemi di vista.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ocio che ti stanno levando la corona


Intendevo per l’immagine profilo.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io al suo posto avrei riso ore mettendoti ancora di più in imbarazzo


lei era imbarazzata...
il compagno pure
mia moglie, idem

insomma con una frase di 5 parole riuscii a rovinare la serata a 4 persone.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io di fianco ai miei ex sembravo loro figlia.


bello sforzo.
te li scegli di 50 anni a salire.
Ti piace vincere facile eh?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> lei era imbarazzata...
> il compagno pure
> mia moglie, idem
> 
> insomma con una frase di 5 parole riuscii a rovinare la serata a 4 persone.


Reazioni soggettive 
Sto immaginando la stessa scena con me e mio marito presenti 
Mio marito lo ricoverano con le coliche dal ridere e io credo che ti massacrerei tutta sera


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so che dire.... diversi bimbi mi hanno detto "ma tu sei la mamma"?
> 
> Poi mi è anche capitato di venire fischiata da un gruppo di ragazzetti (che avrebbero potuto tranquillamente essere figli miei), mentre ero in giro in bici. Lì comunque son davvero problemi di vista.


ma sai i bambini non sono da prendere in considerazione eh, mia figlia ha chiamato nonna una ragazza di 26 anni e poi ha rincarato con befana  che va a capire da dove l'ha tirata fuori sta cosa (anche se ho il dubbio che ci sia lo zampino di mio nipote)


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sai i bambini non sono da prendere in considerazione eh, mia figlia ha chiamato nonna una ragazza di 26 anni e poi ha rincarato con befana  che va a capire da dove l'ha tirata fuori sta cosa (anche se ho il dubbio che ci sia lo zampino di mio nipote)


No ma non lo hanno fatto per farmi dispetto. Si leggeva in loro la faccia dello stupore


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bello sforzo.
> te li scegli di 50 anni a salire.
> Ti piace vincere facile eh?


Pensa che quando avevo visto @Pincopallino prima cosa che mi disse fu: “Potresti essere mia figlia”.  
Comunque anche il mio ex, che fa 30 anni tra poco, sembra comunque più grande di me.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No ma non lo hanno fatto per farmi dispetto. Si leggeva in loro la faccia dello stupore


ma chissà cosa hanno pensato


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Reazioni soggettive
> Sto immaginando la stessa scena con me e mio marito presenti
> Mio marito lo ricoverano con le coliche dal ridere e io credo che ti massacrerei tutta sera


ma io mi riferisco a parecchi anni fa.
All'epoca mia moglie era ancora una fidanzata.

Oggi reagirei molto diversamente...
ma il problema oggi non si porrebbe perchè non mi permetterei mai di fare un'osservazione del genere.
ma all'epoca...


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che ti ridi????


Nulla, metto solo in dubbio la tua affermazione… voi uomini fate finta, vi buttate a terra prima solo per sentirvi dire dopo “wau, sei stato favoloso”


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nulla, metto solo in dubbio la tua affermazione… voi uomini fate finta, vi buttate a terra prima solo per sentirvi dire dopo “wau, sei stato favoloso”


Io fingo solo a letto


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque i brufoli ringiovaniscono. Forse anche per quello che tolgono parecchi anni.


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io fingo solo a letto


Solo con chi vuoi


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io fingo solo a letto


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io fingo solo a letto


Non ci credo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io fingo solo a letto


Giusto per curiosità..come fai?


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità..come fai?


Userà uno spruzzino finto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eccallà! Sarai l’unica donna al mondo a non aver mai detto “guarda quella sembra mia nonna”…


Ma sì, capita. 
Una mia collega era bianca a con capelli diradati a 45 anni! Saltava agli occhi.
Ma non è mia abitudine il confronto  e non provo invidie di nessun tipo.
Non mi sopravvaluto, vedo i miei difetti fisici, ma sono piaciuta ugualmente. Non sento il bisogno di confrontarmi per sentirmi gradevole. Se fossi un uomo mi schiferei, ma io sono etero.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità..come fai?


Faccio un po di versi e poi le dico: "è piaciuto anche a te?"


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Userà uno spruzzino finto.


No, sputo di nascosto nel profilattico


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Faccio un po di versi e poi le dico: "è piaciuto anche a te?"


funziona, almeno a me, ma semplicemente perché non ero un gran urlatore. Comunque alla fine non mi sognerei mai di chiedere se è piaciuto


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> funziona, almeno a me, ma semplicemente perché non ero un gran urlatore. Comunque alla fine non mi sognerei mai di chiedere se è piaciuto


Piu che altro io devo chiedere per sapere e flaggare la  casella statistica.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> funziona, almeno a me, ma semplicemente perché non ero un gran urlatore. Comunque alla fine non mi sognerei mai di chiedere se è piaciuto


Io lo faccio solo per compilare il modulo di customer satisfaction


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io lo faccio solo per compilare il modulo di customer satisfaction





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Piu che altro io devo chiedere per sapere e flaggare la  casella statistica.


...perchè siete dei primitivi da foglio excel. Ma non avete ancora l'App personalizzata con la recensione e il numero di stelline??!?!??!?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> funziona, almeno a me, ma semplicemente perché non ero un gran urlatore. Comunque alla fine non mi sognerei mai di chiedere se è piaciuto


Be insomma qualcosa si dovrebbe vedere anche se non urli o ansimi


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma qualcosa si dovrebbe vedere anche se non urli o ansimi


Quando non vedi l'ora di porre fine allo strazio ... qualcosa t'inventi


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Faccio un po di versi e poi le dico: "è piaciuto anche a te?"


Non è per essere venale...ma a voi qualcosa fisicamente dovrebbe irrigidirsi...o mi sono sempre sbagliata???


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quando non vedi l'ora di porre fine allo strazio ... qualcosa t'inventi


Non stavo mettendo in dubbio 
Pensavo che una che non se ne accorge è anche lei poco interessata


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Piu che altro io devo chiedere per sapere e flaggare la  casella statistica.


E certo...le statistiche sempre prima di tutto


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...perchè siete dei primitivi da foglio excel. Ma non avete ancora l'App personalizzata con la recensione e il numero di stelline??!?!??!?


No perché il mio cellulare è aziendale e blindato! Ma funziona tipo tripadvisor?


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be insomma qualcosa si dovrebbe vedere anche se non urli o ansimi


quando ti togli il preservativo non è che vai a sventolarlo per la stanza


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non stavo mettendo in dubbio
> Pensavo che una che non se ne accorge è anche lei poco interessata


Perché? Noi ce  ne accorgiamo quando fingere?


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> quando ti togli il preservativo non è che vai a sventolarlo per la stanza


Io sputo dentro di nascosto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> quando ti togli il preservativo non è che vai a sventolarlo per la stanza


Neanche te lo strappi girato di schiena spero


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché? Noi ce  ne accorgiamo quando fingere?


Direi che è un tantino  più facile fingere per noi (cosa che non capisco comunque) 
Voi in teoria eiaculate


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Neanche te lo strappi girato di schiena spero


beh...non è che vuole molto a toglierselo. Non c'è bisogno di voltarsi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> beh...non è che vuole molto a toglierselo. Non c'è bisogno di voltarsi


Confermi che lei non era così interessata


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io sputo dentro di nascosto


avevi paura ti controllasse?


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Confermi che lei non era così interessata


mia moglie sicuramente, quando è successo in altra occasione non me ne sono preoccupato più di tanto ma c'era sicuramente più interesse.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> avevi paura ti controllasse?


Sto attento ad ogni dettaglio ....


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fin’ora nessuna dimostra di più.


Chissà perché...


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Chissà perché...


Ovviamente nessuno poi può sapere se sia vero o no. Dobbiamo crederci tutti sulla parola. Tranne per chi è stato visto tipo me.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

A me sul forum danno meno di 18 anni   

Devo sentirmi lusingato?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Se sto ancora con mia moglie è perché dimostra 30 anni di meno e non ne trovo una sopra i 30 che sia così giovanile.
Ovviamente anch'io dimostro 22/23 anni.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo di dimostrare tutti i miei anni. Forse anche qualcuno (pochi) in più
> Continua a non essere un problema. Forse dovrebbe esserlo


No.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A me sul forum danno meno di 18 anni
> 
> Devo sentirmi lusingato?


Direi di sì. Ma quanti ne hai te?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No.


No non è un problema o no non li dimostro e quindi menti?


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ho avuto a 38. E' in effetti un'età in cui anche essere nonna (per quanto giovanissima) ci può stare. Tra nonna sia pure giovanissima e mamma anziana, diverse volte l'opzione è stata la prima
> però il vincitore in assoluto rimane il mio famoso vecchietto 80enne col cane: il quale ricordava un programma degli anni 60, e ad un certo punto mi disse: "te sarai stata una bambina"


Tu hai un fisico da 30enne.
Messa bene.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se sto ancora con mia moglie è perché dimostra 30 anni di meno e non ne trovo una sopra i 30 che sia così giovanile.
> Ovviamente anch'io dimostro 22/23 anni.


Se vabbè addirittura 30 anni meno.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non è un problema o no non li dimostro e quindi menti?


Non è mai un problema se uno non si fa un problema.
Quello che hai detto tu.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se vabbè addirittura 30 anni meno.


Va beh, 28/29.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Direi di sì. Ma quanti ne hai te?


Ho appena preso la patente


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, 28/29.


Io allora sono appena nata.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho appena preso la patente


L’hai presa tardi?


----------



## Foglia (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai un fisico da 30enne.
> Messa bene.


Naaa. Si vede, si vede l'età  
Poi cerco di mantenermi in forma  (e mi ci sono un po' rimessa) perché mi piace fare sport.  Ma i miei 45 ci sono tutti


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità..come fai?


fa "ah ah ah " e non viene per davvero. Mi sembra ovvio


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho appena preso la patente


Mi porti a fare un giro?


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mi porti a fare un giro?


Se ti fidi ....
Ho anche la P di principiante sul lunotto


----------



## alberto15 (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è per essere venale...ma a voi qualcosa fisicamente dovrebbe irrigidirsi...o mi sono sempre sbagliata???


ma scusa, quando due fanno sesso all'uomo si irrigidisce prima di entrare poi se finge dice "ahhh ahhhh ahhhh e poi se non insiste gli si ammoscia dopo un po'.


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omicron volevo dirti che mi diverto un sacco nello spogliatoio della piscina, quando facciamo la doccia, a vedere come ci guardiamo di sottecchi...tutte a cercare il difetto delle altre


piu che il difetto si vede altro di noi uomini


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> piu che il difetto si vede altro di noi uomini


Se si vede ....


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se ti fidi ....
> Ho anche la P di principiante sul lunotto


è intrigante la P


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se si vede ....


si nota anche a riposo la differenza, comunque io che ho la mia bella età ,quando la dico non me la da nessuno , ahó intendo l'età non capire male 
Gli  rispondo grazie  anche se mi tolgono dieci anni , gli dico poi ma la carta di identità dice il contrario


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

Circe74 ne vedi di tipi strani ,che ha vergogna si gira di spalle , chi ostenta le misure non proprio regolari  ma un po' abbondanti , chi come me che non mi frega niente tanto allo scopo è servito


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se ti fidi ....
> Ho anche la P di principiante sul lunotto


Pensavo P di Pinco.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensavo P di Pinco.


No. Quella ce l'ho tatuata dalla chiappetta


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No. Quella ce l'ho tatuata dalla chiappetta


Che romanticone.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che romanticone.


Si .... è proprietà privata


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Circe74 ne vedi di tipi strani ,che ha vergogna si gira di spalle , chi ostenta le misure non proprio regolari  ma un po' abbondanti , chi come me che non mi frega niente tanto allo scopo è servito


Fanno tenerezza quelli che si girano di spalle...che poi è un atteggiamento che ti incuriosisce di più... più si nascondono e più vengono osservati


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si .... è proprietà privata


Guarda che a me oggi mi ha chiamata amore mio


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda che a me oggi mi ha chiamata amore mio


Sono una coppia aperta


----------



## Lostris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ovvio che solitamente la donna è più piccola. Dicevo che molte delle mie storie e soprattutto quelle durature, come minimo ci passavano 10 anni. Ma proprio come minimo


Anch’io più o meno sempre la decina d’anni di differenza.
Ma non credo sia perché ne dimostri dieci di più. 

A parte che dipende da chi incontri… Se sono io, che non azzecco l’età manco con la carta d’identità davanti, non è che faccia molto testo..

In ogni caso non contano nulla gli anni che dimostri. Puoi anche avere una carrozzeria che pare nuova, ma il motore se ha 50 anni, quelli ha. 
Anche se tenuto bene.


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda che a me oggi mi ha chiamata amore mio






Koala ha detto:


> Sono una coppia aperta


Soprattutto lui .... è molto aperto 



Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io più o meno sempre la decina d’anni di differenza.
> Ma non credo sia perché ne dimostri dieci di più.
> 
> A parte che dipende da chi incontri… Se sono io, che non azzecco l’età manco con la carta d’identità davanti, non è che faccia molto testo..
> ...


Non voleva significare niente sugli anni dimostrati, forse solo perché a me piacciono donne più giovani ed io sono piaciuto a loro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non voleva significare niente sugli anni dimostrati, forse solo perché a me piacciono donne più giovani ed io sono piaciuto a loro.


Grazie...ti piacciono più giovani...
Mica pirla...


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie...ti piacciono più giovani...
> Mica pirla...


Che ci vuoi fare


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Ti voglio bene Nono


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene Nono


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si .... è proprietà privata


Tranquillo che non te lo porta via nessuno.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non voleva significare niente sugli anni dimostrati, forse solo perché a me piacciono donne più giovani ed io sono piaciuto a loro.


Più giovani? E dove le trovi? All’asilo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Più giovani? E dove le trovi? All’asilo?


Dove te i tuoi amanti trovano te


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Più giovani? E dove le trovi? All’asilo?


Le porto a fare merenda


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Più giovani? E dove le trovi? All’asilo?


Tu ci ridi, ma quando uscivo con lo sposato, che ha 15 anni più di me glielo chiesi “ma quando ti diplomavi e vedevi le bambine dell’asilo, avresti mai immaginato che ne avresti avuta una nel letto?”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu ci ridi, ma quando uscivo con lo sposato, che ha 15 anni più di me glielo chiesi “ma quando ti diplomavi e vedevi le bambine dell’asilo, avresti mai immaginato che ne avresti avuta una nel letto?”


Cazzo ...e li a lui... è andato giù...e mai più rialzato
Qua chi è che prende il Cialis anche se scaduto?
Beh fatti mandare una cassa


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo ...e li a lui... è andato giù...e mai più rialzato
> Qua chi è che prende il Cialis anche se scaduto?
> Beh fatti mandare una cassa


 era già giù, che giustamente glielo avevo detto dopo, mica prima  Mammamia quante volte gli ho dato del vecchio e aveva 36 anni all’epoca


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io allora sono appena nata.


Hai un amante pedofilo, ti rendi conto? 
Questa è la cosa più grave.
Va beh, scherziamoci su.  
-3


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Naaa. Si vede, si vede l'età
> Poi cerco di mantenermi in forma  (e mi ci sono un po' rimessa) perché mi piace fare sport.  Ma i miei 45 ci sono tutti


Accidenti,  davvero così tanti?
No, va beh, scherzo, ovviamente,  guarda, l'età io ormai non la guardo più, non mi interessa neppure saperla, vedo solo se una mi piace oppure no.
D'altronde a 40 anni devo anche mettermi in testa che non debbo più fare il filo solo alle ventenni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> era già giù, che giustamente glielo avevo detto dopo, mica prima  Mammamia quante volte gli ho dato del vecchio e aveva 36 anni all’epoca


Sei da tenere sotto chiave...


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma scusa, quando due fanno sesso all'uomo si irrigidisce prima di entrare poi se finge dice "ahhh ahhhh ahhhh e poi se non insiste gli si ammoscia dopo un po'.


Ho copiato questo post, poi a casa lo stampero' cosi da poterlo canticchiare ogni mattina, così, perché credo sia capace di mettermi di buon umore per tutta la giornata. Sono sicuro che sviluppato (ehm, sì) potrebbe diventare un ottimo testo per Elio e le storie tese. L'ah ahhh lo faccio alla Fausto Leali, comunque. Senza il chi.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensavo P di Pinco.


Io ne avevo due 
Avevo una macchina che era un cesso.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io più o meno sempre la decina d’anni di differenza.
> Ma non credo sia perché ne dimostri dieci di più.
> 
> A parte che dipende da chi incontri… Se sono io, che non azzecco l’età manco con la carta d’identità davanti, non è che faccia molto testo..
> ...


Il mio è schilometrato.


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei da tenere sotto chiave...


ormai sono innocua ma da giovane ero pericolosa


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dove te i tuoi amanti trovano te


Vado all’asilo con le amanti di @Nono. Siamo compagne di classe.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu ci ridi, ma quando uscivo con lo sposato, che ha 15 anni più di me glielo chiesi “ma quando ti diplomavi e vedevi le bambine dell’asilo, avresti mai immaginato che ne avresti avuta una nel letto?”


Ma sai che è la stessa cosa che mi chiedo io di tutti i 50 enni con i quali sono stata? 
Come ad esempio il prof. Pensa che siamo arrivati in quella scuola lo stesso anno, lui come prof., ed io come alunna.  Chi l’avrebbe mai detto dopo 15 anni.


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai un amante pedofilo, ti rendi conto?
> Questa è la cosa più grave.
> Va beh, scherziamoci su.
> -3


Allora ho avuto tanti pedofili mi sa.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è la stessa cosa che mi chiedo io di tutti i 50 enni con i quali sono stata?
> Come ad esempio il prof. Pensa che siamo arrivati in quella scuola lo stesso anno, lui come prof., ed io come alunna.  Chi l’avrebbe mai detto dopo 15 anni.


Io l’ho chiesto proprio a lui


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io l’ho chiesto proprio a lui


Al tuo ex?


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Al tuo ex?


Si sì  sempre stata sfacciatissima


----------



## Nono (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vado all’asilo con le amanti di @Nono. Siamo compagne di classe.


Domani porto le caramelle pure a te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Domani porto le caramelle pure a te


Le caramelle fanno male ai dentini delle bambine...


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Domani porto le caramelle pure a te


meglio oggi che è martedì grasso


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fanno tenerezza quelli che si girano di spalle...che poi è un atteggiamento che ti incuriosisce di più... più si nascondono e più vengono osservati


no non ne ho mai avute  di queste curiosità


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Domani porto le caramelle pure a te


Siiii. Voglio i marshmallow.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> meglio oggi che è martedì grasso


----------



## Vera (1 Marzo 2022)

Io so solo che in fila, alla cassa di un negozio, avevo d'avanti due ragazzi e la commessa ha chiesto loro la carta d'identità. Avevano comprato vodka, evidentemente, per tutto il loro liceo e quelli limitrofi.
Arrivato il mio turno le ho chiesto "Devo mostrare un documento?"
Lei ha riso. Tanto.
Ancora non ho capito cazzo c'era da ridere. Mah.


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

Io, ogni anno che passa, mi avvicino anagraficamente all'età apparente. Sono fiducioso per il futuro


----------

